# Thinking about giving a small gift to doggy daycare staff for Christmas...Ideas?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Another thread made me think about how much I appreciate the staff at the doggy daycare that my dog Molly goes to. Without them, I would be lost. They are just the right fit for my dog's needs and it is the only place that my dog seems to forget all her fears and can just be another happy dog I thought that maybe I could get everyone who works there a small gift like an individual size box of chocolates or a $5 gift card or something. Or maybe I could just bring in one big gift that everyone can enjoy. On the other hand, I have to wonder if it would be inappropriate if I did something like this? Has anyone else done something like this before?

Thoughts, opinions, gift ideas welcome:bounce: Thanks!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd get a gift basket of goodies that they all can share or baked cookies, etc.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

i work for one, so maybe can help u.

cash is always great. we really dont get paid much, and we dont get tipped as often as you would think. giving 20 or 30 bucks, and requesting it be split amoung the employees, would be appreciated. 

if you dont like giving cash, the nest best thing is food. something someone did for us at a groomin salon i orked at really stood out: she called before she picked up her dog and asked what everyone in the salon wanted from subway, and got us all lunch (this was the day before christmas, and she saw how busy we were when she dropped the dog off). when we are busy, breaks and eating get pushed aside to care for dogs. we also always loved homemade cookies and treats.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

Anything but a gift card. A gift card is just money that's only good at one place. Why pay money for encumbered money? Worst idea ever.


----------



## Tails (Apr 5, 2010)

I work at a daycare too, just today a client bought in her dog dressed as Santa and handed out cards with money inside, that was really cute and VERY much appreciated (she is going away for the holidays so that is why Santa came early)

I personaly like giftcards, I got a couple of Target ones last year and a pre-paid visa card. We do get given the group gifts of food, but I can never get there in time to eat it and always miss out, lol

Whatever you give they will love I am sure, It is 100% true that its the thought that counts.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm baking cookies for the employees at Juno's daycare. I'm sure LOTS of people will be bringing them cookies, but oh well. I'm thinking I'll make a few different varieties to hopefully appeal to everyone's taste buds. I know that I at least always appreciate gifts of food.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I work at a daycare. That being said, you can never go wrong with FOOD! Order enough pizza for all of the staff and it'll be a hit.
Mmm...pizza.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I send gifts like that all the time right now I am working on a basket for the staff of my physical therapy office.... I make soaps/candies/ t shirts/ bookmarks/ jewelry and all kinds of stuff so that they have choices male and female to divy up the basket


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It is a wonderful idea to show appreciation the staff at your daycare. It really is appreciated by them, regardless of what the gift is. You trust them with your pup, to love her and keep her safe and happy.

I always liked when I worked at the vet that people would order in lunch for us and also loved homemade goodies. Depending on the size of the staff a monetary reward can be nice, but for a large staff a nice lunch of pizza or subs is a great idea. I always found a nice card with a note of appreciation was worth more than a gift....

I always try to remember my vet and his staff at Christmas too.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone! This is really helpful. Also thanks for the reminder about the vet's office, Cracker-they have been wonderful too so they definitely deserve a gift. 

Now to get the dang Christmas music out of my head...Who am I kidding? That's not gonna happen until at least January. It's going to be a looong winter :smow:


----------



## ltorrence561 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks for the post! i like the idea of giving cash especially since the staff doesnt get paid very well. i just dont think doggy daycare is an appropriate place to send food. im gonna give them 20 bucks each. it doesnt sound like a lot but it adds up when there are 10 staff members ($200).


----------



## DogLover856 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was just sitting here thinking about what to give this year to my doggie day camp staff and saw this post. Last year I sent over a dunkin donuts platter but this year I wanted to do something different. Thank you for all the suggestions to shinningsummer. I am baking homemade dog treats to all the "regular" dog friends of my dog too


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I work in a grooming shop, not the same thing, But we LOVE gifts of food. and a nice card. I love getting cards from clients. makes you really feel appreciated


----------

